# Coppertone SD X 2



## rlhender (May 31, 2012)

Here are a few projects 65 and 66


----------



## jkent (May 31, 2012)

*Love those bikes!*

Awsome! i'm in love with the color wish i had them both. Really nice


----------



## bricycle (Jun 1, 2012)

Great looking bikes!


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 2, 2012)

*Coppertones*

I'm guessing the one with the chain and pedals goes the fastest.


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll go with the other one because it weighs less.


----------

